# mount



## dubnik (Dec 7, 2008)

hi
i would like to ask how to mount linux partition?
thx


----------



## aragon (Dec 7, 2008)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ext2fs&sektion=5


----------



## gnemmi (Dec 8, 2008)

Could you please post the output of the following command (as root)?


```
tune2fs -l /dev/ad4s6 | grep "Inode size"
```

Use /dev/your_linux_partition instead of /dev/ad4s6 .

Thank you


----------

